# Crown Ruby Rams?



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently went to a LFS and purchased two 'crown ruby' rams. I had gone for Bolivian rams but they said they didn't have any and that they only had two of what were labeled 'crown ruby' rams, because they looked so much like Bolivians, and I'm not very patient, I bought them. I was wondering if there is even a difference? Most of the info I found online said it is just another name for Bolivians, another site said it was the same as Blue German rams. So can anybody tell me if it is just another name or are Crown Rubies actually different cichlids?

Any added info on crown ruby rams would be excellent.

I currently have the two in my 72 gallon bow front with the following:

10 giant danios
4 red velvet swordtails
4 cory cats (looking at adding 2-4 more)
1 clown pleco

I was wondering how many more rams I could get in there? I was hoping on getting either 2 or 4 more depending on what you guys think.

I will try to post pics soon. The tank is at my office so I need to remember to bring a camera to work to take some pics. Once again any info or experiences would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've seen Bolivians labled "crown ruby rams". I've also seen them lables butterfly or clown cichlids. Common names can differ from supplier, breeder, region, ect. Try and get the genus and species of the fish when you buy them. I would do 5-6 rams.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Crown Ruby is another common name for _Mikrogeophagus altispinosa_, also known as the Bolivian Ram. It's often used in a couple of the smaller chain stores.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys! I was thinking the same thing after doing some snooping around on the internet. I called the place I got them from and talked to the owner. He said that for some reason they sell better as Crown Ruby cichlids than they do Bolivian rams. I guess it sounds fancier that way. Any ways they have a shipment of them coming in tomorrow so I hope to get a few and then take some pics of the whole gang.

Can anyone tell me if there is a good way of sexing them when they are only an inch or so? Any other info on them would be great, and thanks again!


----------



## Cvurb (Apr 12, 2010)

If they are an inch long it would be really hard... But on the females underside (Near where they poop) you will see a tube, females have bigger ones, males have smaller ones that go closer to their bodies.


----------



## xTmDarren (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=142702
hope this helps :fish:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone for there input. Special thanks to Darren for the above link. That was helpful. I know how hard it is to sex them at a young age. I swear I stared at them for like an hour after reading that link above. I am thinking of the 6 I have that 3 are for sure males, one is for sure a female and the other two I'm not really sure on (they are the smallest of the six). I was going to try to post pics of each individual but that proved way too hard to both keep track of (they are very busy little fish) and to get quality pics of each. Anyways here are some pics of the tank and the rams.

Full tank shot.










Left side.










Right side.










Pics of the Rams:














































Let me know what you guys think. I will try and update this with new pics and info if I get a couple pairs. How long do you all think it will take for them to pair-off? I would say the larger of the 4 are around an inch and the other two are a little under an inch.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Rams! If at all possible, it would be better to switch to sand. Rams are small eartheaters and would appriciate some sand to sift through.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*adam79*

Thanks! I would like to have a sand substrate sometime but didn't go that route right now for two reasons. The first I already had all the gravel and it helped to cycle the tank quicker because it was from my established tank. And second even though it is not much different, I have never used sand and right now I am reluctant. I would also like to got to more of a planted tank, with real plants as well.

Any more input from anyone?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, that pleco needs to be in a larger tank.


----------

